
Facebook's role in Brexit – and the threat to democracy [video] - dredmorbius
https://www.ted.com/talks/carole_cadwalladr_facebook_s_role_in_brexit_and_the_threat_to_democracy/discussion
======
yy77
Please admit that the old way of communication using newspaper magazine &
public speech is out of date, social media has stronger impact.

